# The EMAAR thread...



## ffirefly

gunanayagamr said:


> Googly, I have paid 65%. My last payment was in June 2009. I got a letter from RERA and stopped further payments. Since then EMAAR has not contacted me for further payments. Once they reach around 65% I expect to hear from them. I will insist on paying into the ESCROW account. If the ask for the payments any time before then I will ask for RERA approved payment plan.


I have never been to RERA.... just want to know how difficult is it to get the letter from RERA?


----------



## ffirefly

gunanayagamr said:


> Googly, I have paid 65%. My last payment was in June 2009. I got a letter from RERA and stopped further payments. Since then EMAAR has not contacted me for further payments. Once they reach around 65% I expect to hear from them. I will insist on paying into the ESCROW account. If the ask for the payments any time before then I will ask for RERA approved payment plan.


I was just thinking what if som1 file a case against Emaar to return our money back for the extra money they have taken? 
eg, the construction work is only 20 % and we payed 80%....... to file a case for extra 60% they have taken..... coz suerly the work is not gona be compleated till 2016:nuts:


----------



## gunanayagamr

ffirefly said:


> I have never been to RERA.... just want to know how difficult is it to get the letter from RERA?


What % have you paid so far and are you in UAE? If you are in UAE you can visit RERA or else you have to get a law firm to get the letter.


----------



## Freestyler

This project is a mess because purchase price in this project is ranging from 1,000 psf to 3,000 psf. And people with different prices want different thing so we can face Emaar with one voice.


----------



## 234sale

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emaar-islamic-bonds-extend-rally-on-uae-visa-rule-409130.html

Emaar Islamic bonds to extend rally on UAE visa rule


----------



## gerald.d

Christ. I hope people behave themselves better in this thread than they have done in others.

If not, it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if this site got blocked in the UAE.


----------



## MANUTD

gerald.d said:


> Christ. I hope people behave themselves better in this thread than they have done in others.
> 
> If not, it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if this site got blocked in the UAE.


Wouldnt dare mis-behave here hno:hno:


----------



## I Know

Why owners association for Burj Khalifa is a tall ask

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...urj-khalifa-is-a-tall-ask-2012-08-12-1.471082


----------



## I Know

Press Releases

August 2012

http://www.emaar.com/index.aspx?page=press-release


----------



## I Know

Great News


----------



## I Know

Emaar drops amid speculation rally may be overdone



> Dubai: Emaar Properties PJSC retreated the most in a month amid speculation this year’s rally in the developer of the world’s tallest skyscraper in Dubai may be overdone.


http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/emaar-drops-amid-speculation-rally-may-be-overdone-1.1066293


----------



## unknownpleasures

> Emaar Properties has announced that it has completed a project with telecoms provider du that has seen a free wi-fi service being installed all of the way around Mohammed Bin Rashid Boulevard in Downtown Dubai - the major promenade encircling the Burj Khalifa and Dubai Mall.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...ree-wi-fi-across-downtown-dubai/#.Uom2QCelr5k


----------



## unknownpleasures

> Dubai's largest developer bans property agents from flipping off-plan until handover
> Emaar's new rule applies to off-plan units bought by agents under their own names
> By Parag Deulgaonkar Published Monday, November 25, 2013
> 
> Emaar Properties, Dubai’s largest developer, has barred local real estate agents (registered/unregistered) from selling any off-plan property, purchased under their names, until handover, Emirates 24|7 can reveal.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...g-off-plan-until-handover-2013-11-25-1.529154


----------



## AltinD

They also won the case against the Texas town of Amarillo, that stole Emaar's logo and were using it for their city/town


----------



## Face81

*Dubai World Central and Emaar to develop urban centre and golf destination within DWC*

Dubai, UAE; December 11, 2013

Emaar Properties PJSC, the global developer of iconic projects, has signed a memorandum of understanding with Dubai World Central ( DWC ), the world's first purpose-built aerotropolis, to develop an integrated urban centre and golf destination in a prime location at Dubai World Central , the home to Expo 2020 and the Al Maktoum International Airport (AMIA). The MoU was signed by His Highness Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Dubai Aviation City Corporation and President of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority and Mohamed Alabbar, Chairman of Emaar Properties .

The new development reflects the need for more strategic projects that can meet the growing demand for luxury residences resulting from the ongoing increase in the number of senior investors, executives and employees at Dubai World Central .

The first of the key infrastructure development projects to be announced following the UAE's winning of the World Expo 2020 hosting bid, the DWC - Emaar JV project is being developed in line with the theme of the Expo - 'Connecting Minds, Creating the Future' and its three subthemes - 'Mobility, Sustainability and Opportunity.' 

The development is spread over an area of 13.63 million sq metres with the first phase of the project to include a golf-course villa community, several hotels, a high-end shopping mall, leisure attractions, and a business hub that promotes youth entrepreneurship.

.......


http://www.zawya.com/story/Dubai_Wo...f_destination_within_DWC-ZAWYA20131211115837/


----------



## Singidunum

Anyone with connection to EMAAR please give us more info about the supposed 3 billion $ investment in Belgrade http://www.ekapija.com/website/sr/p...anira-da-uloži-3-1-mlrd-USD-u-Beograd-na-vodi









(this render could be just an artist vision)


----------



## Singidunum

This was presented by EMAAR chief Mohamed Alabbar in Belgrade today as "Eagle Hills" project










anyone ?


----------



## Singidunum

Well I know that


----------



## Singidunum

EMAAR Belgrade Waterfront unveiled in Dubai today, still no final design for the tower





































To be presented at MIPIM too.


----------



## Singidunum

Final render









http://www.belgradewaterfront.com


----------

